

Ask HN: Recruiter blacklist/ratings? - devmonk

Is there a reputable recruiter blacklist (recruiting company and/or specific recruiters with names) or ratings site that you'd recommend?<p>I've found a few ratings sites, but nothing jumped out at me. It seems like it would be a great service that someone could provide, as long as they could avoid being sued by the recruiting agencies that got bad names in the process.
======
tptacek
You could also just flat-out not work with recruiters. Make that your default
stance. I'm sure there are a few really excellent recruiters out there, but
you're not going to learn about them from cold calls.

People who hire a lot almost universally have horror stories about bad
recruiters. Any friend of yours referring a good recruiter should be able to
explain what sets them apart from the vast miasma of boiler room telemarketer
rip-off artists.

------
jonbishop
It depends where you're located, but in San Francisco, Yelp.com has a lot of
reviews for recruiters.
[http://www.yelp.com/search?find_desc=recruiter&ns=1&...](http://www.yelp.com/search?find_desc=recruiter&ns=1&find_loc=San+Francisco,+CA)

I would read every review though. Similar to @neworbit's comment about
recommending specific recruiters vs. services, I had an great experience with
a recruiter (he also helped my friend get a fantastic job), but since he left,
the agency he worked for has gotten some really nasty reviews.

------
neworbit
This is clearly true for employees as well.

I have used a lot of recruiting services in the past. There are nearly none
that I would recommend, and only a couple of specific recruiters I like.

